# corrected files for SPL meters



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Guy, please forgive my ignorance but I can't open the correction files for the new Radio Shack meter and Galaxy 140, please tell me what I'm doing wrong, when I click on them it says open or save and I've tried both open and save with no results.
i.e RadioShack-33-2055-4050-CS.cal


TIA Jefflddude:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

It looks like it works OK. I did the following:

*Left-Click* on the link
*Save File*
*OK*

And the needed file was saved in my computer's Downloads folder.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

AudiocRaver said:


> It looks like it works OK. I did the following:
> 
> *Left-Click* on the link
> *Save File*
> ...


Thank you, I did that to but the file wouldn't open until I just kept right clicking on the file and it asked where to open from and it solved my problem. Thanks for the reply, learn something new every day. If you don't mind me asking what do these numbers mean, for example:
10.0 - 22.09
11.2 - 19.25
These are the first two measurements for the Radio Shack newer analog meter. Is this FR and dB levels? I need these files to use with REW and I'm just getting started and I'm ready to give up, man this is like Chinese to me, thanks again for the reply.
Jeff


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

needspeed52 said:


> Is this FR and dB levels? I need these files to use with REW and I'm just getting started and I'm ready to give up, man this is like Chinese to me, thanks again for the reply.
> Jeff


Yes, it is Frequency and dB Level.

It is like learning a new language. Be patient. Take long deep breaths. The journey is just beginning. You are going to be fine.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

needspeed52 said:


> Thank you, I did that to but the file wouldn't open until I just kept right clicking on the file and it asked where to open from and it solved my problem.


There isn't really any need for you to open the file, just put it somewhere convenient and on the REW mic/meter preferences page load the file by clicking the Browse... button, REW will remember where it was and load it automatically after that.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, John.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

AudiocRaver said:


> Yes, it is Frequency and dB Level.
> 
> It is like learning a new language. Be patient. Take long deep breaths. The journey is just beginning. You are going to be fine.


I really needed to hear that, I'm getting ready to order the miniDSP and UMIK, I think once I get the mic and start taking some measurements it may settle me down some, the more I read REW help the more intimidated I get, I do take long deep breaths and I'm determined not to give up, I just want to try to measure my subs for now as I'm considering a third but want to get the first two performing their best and I won't know that until I can see how they are reacting in my room, they sound good but I know it can be better. Thanks for the encouragement, seriously? :clap:
Cheers Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

JohnM said:


> There isn't really any need for you to open the file, just put it somewhere convenient and on the REW mic/meter preferences page load the file by clicking the Browse... button, REW will remember where it was and load it automatically after that.


Thank you so much John, I wish you were here with me, I would really appreciate that:T
Also, thank you for such a wonderful product and tool, I just need to learn to speak REW


----------

